# Black Bears in Colorado - Video / pics



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Learned a lesson about the trash.









I think he's a beer drinker?







Got lucky and he walked past one of my cameras....


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like a color phase bear. Sure hope he is, I am addicted to those.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This wasn't the only camera to pickup some action last night. I almost lost this camera....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're gonna need more beer. Try some of this, they'll stay away if they think this is what you drink.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris....on my first trip to Ak I was out in the bush trying to get a sight on a moose. As I was following a game trail I came accross what looked like two cases of beer out in the middle of no where. Every one of them had been chewed on without one pop top opened. I am guessing they fell off a trappers or aventures sled or off thier snow machine. Apparently the bear found them first and had a party !!

Beer and bear.....Perhaps AW knows what brand they like best !

Great footage ! I think you need to keep your trash a little more secure. No need in having vistors at an unopputune time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You will have to nip that problem quick, hopefully they won't become full time garbage bears as they will end up getting shot.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well the crappy thing is, this was one random trashcan we forgot was out on the back patio. It had some beer cans and one small bag of trash in it. That's all it took though.

I have neighbors who leave trash out all around the house. I've heard lots of stories. Apparently these bears visit the houses quite often.

We've corrected our problem and I hope the one that came to the house won't be back. I really can't have them around the house with the girls playing outside and a dog
with an overactive bladder.









The group of 3 on the video are over 300 yards from the house. The area is a major travel area for game and they likely stopped there to checkout the smells from an inactive trap I have set there.

Lots to learn about these guys. Never had to deal with bears before.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Watch your pic-a-nic basket !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Bo Bo watch this while I lick the newbies camera. Gee yogi...can I do that too.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Guess we wont be putting that hot tub out back. Lots of bears here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was that consecutive nights ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...now you know where those ground squirrels were going







.

Looks like you have your fair share of blackies. You could try building a larger cage trap ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great video, will you be picking up a bear tag this year Chris?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You can still put the hot tub back there, four foot stakes and a electric fencer will keep them out, cheapest way to go!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Was that consecutive nights ?


They have been by 3 consecutive nights now. That last video was all from Saturday night. Based on the time stamps, it had to have been 4 different bears.

My neighbor was telling me that they got into a truck down the road and tore it up pretty good.

I'm thinking we all need to be a little more careful with what we leave out and the smells we create or we're going to have more problems than we can handle.

A bear tag is definitely in order....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you're gonna have problems if you're not careful with that many bears hanging out.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How do you get a bear tag in Colorado Chris?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> How do you get a bear tag in Colorado Chris?


I think for rifle you have to put in and be drawn, but you can get over the counter tags for archery and muzzleloading. The tag is $354 until I get "resident" status which takes 6 months and then it drops to $44


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How much for a cage trapping ?

I however do not think I would want to open the door to let him go !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I think for rifle you have to put in and be drawn, but you can get over the counter tags for archery and muzzleloading. The tag is $354 until I get "resident" status which takes 6 months and then it drops to $44


$44 thats not bad!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It pays to be a resident .


----------

